# Queen Elizabeth Music Competition Archive



## Air

The semi-finals and finals can be found here: http://video.cmireb.be/vod#

Enjoy the excellent playing and superb sound quality!


----------



## Weston

Thank you for the link. I pulled up a semi-finalist at random, Olga Kozlova, an intense young lady who plays a modern work unknown to me, Jean-Luc Fafchamps - Back to the Sound. Most interesting. Not sure what to make of her Beethoven sonata though.

I hope I have time and energy to explore the site thoroughly.


----------

